# Blak and White & Camera RAW



## dancretul (Jun 4, 2007)

here is a shot from this morning!   


http://www.dancretu.blogspot.com/


----------



## moracca (Jun 4, 2007)

why is that girls hair tied to the ceiling?


----------



## dancretul (Jun 5, 2007)

hmmmm , the hair. 

in the end she had to look like she'is underwater, so i think... how will stay  locks of hair  in water medium?..... 

i try hard to make 90% of photo from setup and reduce post production


----------



## dancretul (Jun 5, 2007)




----------

